# Should Forum Members Rate Pet Stores?



## WillTort2 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've noticed a large number of posts regarding less than stellar conditions for tortoises being kept in pet stores.

Would a members rating system provide any incentive for the store managers or owners to improve their care standards?

Or perhaps the increased business directed to better pet stores would encourage all pet stores to clean up their act. Kind of like a "AAA" rating for motels, etc.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2013)

It would be nice if it did. However, I doubt it will. Unfortunately, I think the majority of pet store buyers, are impulse buyers and they find the forum after the fact. So, the forum really doesnt count, as a source to promote pet stores, we are just the ones that have to try and clean up the mess and save the poor thing after someone buys it. Good thought though. If there were a way to change it, I hope someone comes up with it and shares.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 26, 2013)

There's also a LOT of local petstores that someone not from that area would have no clue about. The only point of reference for everyone is the big chains like Petsmart or Petco. And even then...every individual store is managed differently and has different qualities.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Aug 4, 2013)

People review pet stores on Yelp all the time. 

When I am traveling for work I always check on there to see if there are any unique pet stores to see.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2013)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> There's also a LOT of local petstores that someone not from that area would have no clue about. The only point of reference for everyone is the big chains like Petsmart or Petco. And even then...every individual store is managed differently and has different qualities.



I agree what was said above.  

Plus keep in mind we all look at petstores in different ways. Some members think they should be keeping their store animals, as one would keep their own pets. Some see them as business, where the animals should only be there for a short time and thus not have to have the normal amount of room for each animal for instance. Or another prime example would be some of us are very sensitive about species being mixed, while others find it acceptable. Some know that what you see on the showroom floor, may not be the care they get off the floor or after store hours. Just so much is pure opinion.

I can say for myself, how a store is rated is not going to stop me from going to it and if I find something I like buying it. Most of our members come in here with the tortoise already in hand or one already tugging at their hearts.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 5, 2013)

My favorite place to go, All Reptiles, is dedicated to, you guessed it, reptiles! They're very good and knowledgable but my favorite part is the signs on every enclosure that shows " this ... tortoise gets this big", so you really can't buy in ignorance of what you'll get.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 5, 2013)

WillTortoise said:


> I've noticed a large number of posts regarding less than stellar conditions for tortoises being kept in pet stores.
> 
> Would a members rating system provide any incentive for the store managers or owners to improve their care standards?
> 
> Or perhaps the increased business directed to better pet stores would encourage all pet stores to clean up their act. Kind of like a "AAA" rating for motels, etc.



Doubt it'd make a difference to many pet shops, but if it makes even a few step up their game, then that's some improvement, right?

Put me down as "thumbs up" to a rating system. 




diaboliqueturtle said:


> My favorite place to go, All Reptiles, is dedicated to, you guessed it, reptiles! They're very good and knowledgable but my favorite part is the signs on every enclosure that shows "*this ... tortoise gets this big*", so you really can't buy in ignorance of what you'll get.



Excellent!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

The local family owned shops here have my name to call when people bring in their torts to "dump".
I was warned, tho....they said sometimes they get several a week that need placement immediately. The pet store can't take them, so I will take them and foster until I find a suitable home.
Prob getting in over my head, but I'm very passionate, and I'd rather I get them and be busy, than the family who doesn't want it anymore dumping it in a field somewhere.




Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Irish (Aug 21, 2013)

Pet Bazar in Orlando, FL has tons of wealth of knowledge of reps. They specialize in breeding Green tree pythons that they breed in house- reales exquisite specimens. Would i rate them higa for customer service? No. They come arcoss as impatient, especially To newbies that come in asking questions that show thier ignorance and propensity to harm thier intended acquisitions. Who would you ratear deal with though? THE Well trained kid at THE chain who gives you the wrong info that will damage your pet, or THE somewhat rude, but competent salesman that would rather drive you away from the purchase because you are not worhty?

Both are wrong,but only one will leas you to hurting or killing your new pet. I love Pet Bazar for thier expertise and concern for the animals. Price is not the only thing that matters. Knowledge is king.


----------

